# Limoncello, Lemon drink of Italy



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Has anyone had Limoncello? My mother and her husband just went to Italy and she brought back a bottle of Limoncello for me. I don't recall drinking this when I was in Italy, but after so much wine its hard to remember much. The bottle she picked up was from Capri.

I'll pop this open sometime soon.

*Limoncello* [limon'tʃɛlːo] is a lemon liqueur produced in Southern Italy, mainly in the region around the Gulf of Naples and the coast of Amalfi and Islands of Ischia and Capri, but also in Sicily, Sardinia and the Maltese island of Gozo. It is made from lemon rinds, alcohol, water, and sugar. It is bright yellow in color, sweet and lemony, but not sour since it contains no lemon juice.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Spent a good bit of time around Pisa and a long vacation in Sicily. It was all over Sicily, not quite as available around Pisa, Florence, etc. Nice refreshing Palate cleanser/apperatif - becoming more widely available in the states.

Billybarue


----------



## Bythehour (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh yeah! We polished off a couple bottles last summer after dinner up at Lago del Garda in the northern end of Italy. 

I also like it as a golf refreshment, diluted with some spring water and partially frozen in a nalgene bottle.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I had it in some mixed drinks a month or so ago.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I love limoncello!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

mmblz said:


> I love limoncello!


:tpd::tpd:good stuff!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> :tpd::tpd:good stuff!


You are stuttering...


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> You are stuttering...


too many knocks in the head, :r. Someday I'll tell you the story........


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> too many knocks in the head, :r. Someday I'll tell you the story........


Hello, McVic...


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Bythehour said:


> Oh yeah! We polished off a couple bottles last summer after dinner up at Lago del Garda in the northern end of Italy.


Hey! We just got back from Italy and my wife's family is in Verona just outside of Lake Garda. :tu

Limoncello is ALL over southern Italy where they have lemons the size of your head! (no kidding).

Like anything, there are good and bad manufacturers for sure.

Enjoy bro!
~Mark

ps -ciao bella


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Its great stuff. Nice to sip on during a hot afternoon.

Woogie


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

The kind in that bottle there is the good kind! Creme versions are made with mostly whole milk. It should be poured straight out of the freezer and consumed very cold. 

When I get home from work I'll dig out the recipe. It's way easier than making beer for damn sure!

Oh, and the creme style...I have never seen it sold in the US.


----------



## jrw (Oct 21, 2006)

Here's a recipe:

http://vinoevittles.blogspot.com/2006/03/limoncello-recipe.html


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Good stuff it is .


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

All the time.

Nothing like fresh Limoncello.Its a very popular after dinner drinl in Italy. It is suppose to calm the stomach after a big meal.

We always have it at holidays and barbeques withe dessert. A little poured on some sponge cake is great as well. 

It is best served neat in a small tall shot glass. When in Italy you can find fancy bottles of these. I have a round one in a holder on my bar. However, I like the regular everyday bottles. Price is about $22.00 american for a bottle.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> All the time.
> 
> Nothing like fresh Limoncello.Its a very popular after dinner drinl in Italy. It is suppose to calm the stomach after a big meal.
> 
> ...


I believe this is the way that I had it the first time, and I thought it was great. I quickly moved to drinking it straight.:al


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Woogie said:


> I believe this is the way that I had it the first time, and I thought it was great. I quickly moved to drinking it straight.:al


My Father used to do it all the time.

I never liked it as a kid but now I love it. It is definately good.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

A friend keeps a bottle in his freezer.
Whenever I am over for a poker game I grab a shot.
Great stuff


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

n3uka said:


> A friend keeps a bottle in his freezer.
> Whenever I am over for a poker game I grab a shot.
> Great stuff


Try it at room temp. Its better at room temp. :tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Try it at room temp. Its better at room temp. :tu


Will do, thanks for the tip


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

jrw said:


> Here's a recipe:
> 
> http://vinoevittles.blogspot.com/2006/03/limoncello-recipe.html


That's the relatively clear kind. The non-dairy version. I've seen that sold under a bunch of brands here in the US. I'll get a creme recipie up straight from someone who speaks very little English as soon as I can do it right.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I do enjoy it. When I was in Sorrento you could walk down a street and try all the different venders Limoncello. Each place would give you a shot or two. You could quickly acquire a buzz pretty quick!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

jrw said:


> Here's a recipe:
> 
> http://vinoevittles.blogspot.com/2006/03/limoncello-recipe.html


another:
http://www.cramper.com/cocktailswithcamper/2007/06/homemade-limoncello.html


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

There are as many recipies for Limoncello as there are people, I swear it. We stayed with a tiny old woman in Spoleto Umbria (Nonna Marcella) who made it. You can take pure grain alcohol, cane sugar, and lemon peels...mix them together and let sit till the mixture is one uniformed color (roughly 2wks). Strain out the peels and bottle up!

It packs a kick and the longer it ages, the thicker it gets. Originally meant as a sipping cordial, it'll kick your ass if you do it in shots. (I know from experience.)

For a totally new and interesting drink with a kick, sip a little grappa with a nice afterdinner cigar or pipe. Grappa is like vodka, except it's made from grape seeds.

The alcohol content coming from Italy is fascinating. I spent two summers singing there and couldn't get enough of their beverages!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Its quite good depending on the brand though some are way to sweet to really enjoy it.


----------



## kkc (Jul 11, 2006)

I had Lemoncello for the first time several years ago when we lived in Sicily. After a long afternoon on the beach in Giandini Naxos, we stopped at a beach front bar for a Lemoncello. Iced cold, strong and sweet, just the thing to kick you in the butt. I've loved them ever since!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

ambientboy said:


> Grappa is like vodka, except it's made from grape seeds.


Grappa is like vodka, except it tastes like ass.
:r

to be fair, I haven't had any in a number of years, I suppose I should try it again.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Grappa is like vodka, except it tastes like ass.
> :r.


Who's ass are we talking about here.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I opened the bottle Saturday to give it a try and all I can say is, *YUM*. Very smooth with a nice taste. It isn't overwelmed with lemon, just a touch of it. It is also quite refreshing, so being an after dinner drink makes sense.

I can see buying more of these if I can find a good bottle. :al


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

ky toker said:


> I opened the bottle Saturday to give it a try and all I can say is, *YUM*. Very smooth with a nice taste. It isn't overwelmed with lemon, just a touch of it. It is also quite refreshing, so
> being an after dinner drink makes sense.
> 
> I can see buying more of these if I can find a good bottle. :al


Just make you own its much better and you can control the flavor. heres a recipe

http://www.guntheranderson.com/liqueurs/limonce0.htm


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

It's light and fruity but very nice on a hot day after or before dinner. It is the drink that got Danny Devito drunk before he went on some daytime show.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Bottle is about empty. It would have been but I started to think that the creamy drink have have been coating my mouth and I was trying to smoke a Blind cigar.

I definitely want more of this stuff.


----------

